# what to do with rabbits ashes ??



## mariebx19 (22 March 2013)

i had to have my 6 yo rabbit put to sleep on monday 18th and i decided to have him cremated would it be bad of me to scatter them or should they be kept or buried ?


----------



## Cobber (22 March 2013)

It's entirely up to you! No one can make that decision for you do what feels right. I had my girl cremated last year. I had her Ashes in a wooden box and keep them next to my bed as she lived indoors the whole time I had her and never really liked being outside as she became blind. It's where she would want to be and I want to keep her close to me. Each to their own though!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (22 March 2013)

I had my darling cat cremated in September. She'd been with me for 18 years and I couldn't bare the thought of not having her near me, so she's in a pretty carved box in the living room with a candle on top of her box of her namesake, Jasmine.


----------



## BlackRider (23 March 2013)

I've still got my dogs ashes, they came in a carved box, and are on a shelf in the kitchen.


----------



## heebiejeebies (25 March 2013)

I got both of my rabbits cremated, they were best pals, one died two years ago and the other only a few months ago. The rabbit who was left was devastated after his friend died, so now they are on the mantlepiece beside each other


----------



## jroz (25 March 2013)

I have the ashes from 2 guinea pigs in urns on my dresser.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 March 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			I had my darling cat cremated in September. She'd been with me for 18 years and I couldn't bare the thought of not having her near me, so she's in a pretty carved box in the living room with a candle on top of her box of her namesake, Jasmine.
		
Click to expand...

My Kassie was 4 in Aug RTA  I still have her ashes and my mare i lost in dec 2012.


OP keep them 
scatter them 
have some made into jewelry


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 March 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			i had to have my 6 yo rabbit put to sleep on monday 18th and i decided to have him cremated would it be bad of me to scatter them or should they be kept or buried ?
		
Click to expand...

if your not sure - its too raw for you - don-t make decision now l;eave it and the right thing will come to you. If your too hasty you might regret it


----------



## risky business (25 March 2013)

When I got my dogs ashes back I scattered them in his most favourite walking place! Just seemed right and he let me know in a dream I was making the right choice (not as weird as I sound honest). I kept his earn though its a lovely craved piece. 

It's a personal choice I scattered my dog based on where I felt he'd be happiest, didn't seem right for me to keep him.


----------



## risky business (25 March 2013)

Carved * argh phone!


----------



## mariebx19 (27 March 2013)

thnks for the replys,i was going to scatter them as soon as i got home from picking them up,i was just expecting to get them back in a box or tub or something (i wasnt sked what i would like them put in) but i decided i will keep him with me forever,find a good,safe place to keep them.


----------

